# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Μετατροπή volt για security camera ή να ψάξω κάτι άλλο?

## Depi117

Θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας για κάτι πολύ σημαντικό.
Έχω πρόβλημα ασφάλειας στον εξωτερικό χώρο του σπιτιού (σε χωριό) και τα οικονομικά μου δεν μου επιτρέπουν να δώσω πάνω από 200 με 250 ευρώ. 
Βρήκα την τέλεια λύση που είναι αυτή: https://www.getkuna.com/   ή   αυτή   https://www.getkuna.com/toucan/    από την ίδια σελίδα αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το βγάζουν μόνο για 120volt κι έτσι δεν θα λειτουργήσει εδώ ή θα το κάψω. Επίσης δεν το στέλνουν εκτός Αμερικής αλλά έχουμε την θεία στο Καναδά που μπορεί να μας το στείλει. Με ενδιαφέρει γιατί σε ειδοποιεί απευθείας και μπορείς να μιλήσεις άμεσα με τον άλλον (και να νομίζει ότι είσαι εκεί) ή να πατήσεις το συναγερμό. Υπάρχει τρόπος να προσαρμόσω με κάποιο είδος μετασχηματιστή  το ρεύμα. Αν όχι έχετε κάτι άλλο να προτείνετε;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :Biggrin:

----------


## kioan

Παρόμοιο με αυτό που δείχνεις είναι και το ring.

Σίγουρα θα μπορείς να βρείς τροφοδοτικό 230V σε 120V...

*...ΑΛΛΑ:*

Το θεωρώ ακριβή λύση, και επίσης δεν έχει λόγο να συνδέεται η camera με τον συναγερμο. Αν βαρεσει μια σφυριά ο άλλος στην camera-φωτιστικό, ούτε συναγερμός δε θα χτυπήσει, ούτε θα μπορείς να δεις τι έγινε, πόσο μάλλον να ενεργοποιήσεις συναγερμό απομακρυσμένα.
Ο συναγερμός θα μπορούσε να προστατεύει και την κάμερα, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να βασίζεται σε αυτήν για την ενεργοποίησή του.

Με λιγότερα χρήσματα από το προιόν που δείχνεις μπορείς να πάρεις σετ δικτυακό καταγραφικό με 2 κάμερες (παράδειγμα).

Επίσης ο συναγερμός θα πρέπει να είναι ανεξάρτητος γιατί ασφαλίζει τις άλλες εισόδους του σπιτιού (μπαλκονόπορτες, παράθυρα) λειτουργόντας αυτόνομα, 24/7 και ανιχνεύοντας παραβίαση ανοιγμάτων και κινήσεις εντός του προστατευόμενου χώρου χωρίς να βασίζεται σε οπτική αναγνώριση (αρα δεν επηρεάζεται από συνθήκες φωτισμού κλπ).

----------


## DJman

Με τοσα χρηματα, οπως λεει και ο φιλος απο πανω, παιρνεις καταγραφικο με δισκο και 4 καμερες. Δεν σου λεω οτι θα παρεις καμερες HD η καποια τρομερη ποιοτητα καταγραφικου, αλλα στηνεις κατι πιο ευελικτο και πιο επεκτασιμο.

Επισης ανιχνευση σε εξωτερικο χωρο  για συναγερμο (πχ αν εχεις μπαλκονι) μπορεις να δεις σε καποιες λυσεις εξωτερικων PIR που εχουν ρυθμιση κιλων ωστε να μην ενεργοποιουνται απο σκυλια-γατες

Εξηγησε λιγο αυτο που λες, μπορεις να μιλησεις σαν να εισαι εκει?

----------


## Depi117

Κατ' αρχήν σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας!
Το ring δεν το ήξερα και θα το ψάξω. Το θέμα είναι όμως πως δεν μπορεί ο άλλος να φτάσει στην πόρτα και να χτυπήσει το κουδούνι τις περισσότερες φορές γιατί έχουμε κλειδωμένη την εξώπορτα κι έτσι απλά φεύγουν. Από την εξώπορτα έως την είσοδο είναι 3-4 μέτρα. Αποκλείεται κάποιος που θα έρθει να μπορέσει να χτυπήσει τη λάμπα. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι οι γύφτοι, οι οποίοι κυκλοφορούν όλη τη μέρα και κάνουν στροφή ακριβώς μπροστά στο δρομάκι που παρκάρουμε το αυτοκίνητο. Πριν 2 εβδομάδες σταμάτησαν είδαν ότι δεν ήταν κανείς και πήδηξαν τα κάγκελα με σκοπό να πάνε προς την αποθήκη. Αν είχα συναγερμό και μόνο που θα τον άνοιγα θα έφευγαν, ή θα ερχόταν κάποιος από τους γείτονες (ακόμα και αν χτυπούσε για λίγο). Ευτυχώς τότε τους είδε ο απέναντι αλλά μας είπε να βάλουμε κάτι να τους τρομάζει. Η εφαρμογή στην λάμπα σου επιτρέπει να μιλάς σαν θυροτηλέφωνο, οπότε ο άλλος νομίζει πως είσαι μέσα.
Το σύστημα που έβαλες δεν ξέρω αν θα καταφέρω να το εγκαταστήσω οπότε θα πρεπει να φωνάξω και κάποιον για την εγκατάσταση. Επίσης δεν έχει συναγερμό οπότε πάλι ανεβαίνω σε τιμη. Κατανοώ όμως πως καλύπτει καλύτερα και από την kuna ¨η το ring! Δυστυχώς το ring δεν έχει συναγερμό αλλά έρχεται Ελλάδα από το λίγο που το έψαξα.
Αν θες πες μου τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω για την μετατροπή ρεύματος να δω και τι τιμη θα μου βγει. :Rolleyes:

----------


## vasilllis

Εδω εχει http://www.emimikos.gr/MW2P045/
Δες και αν σε καλυπτει η ισχυ μονο.ποσο το εχεις βρει αυτο;

----------


## Depi117

199$  έχει συν το κόστος μεταφορικών μετά που θα δωσει η θεία από Καναδά.  Εκτός αν το φέρει μαζί της. (Λέτε να την σταματήσουν στο αεροδρομιο)😜 ???  Αν κατάλαβα καλά όμως η λαμπα δεν μπαίνει σε πρίζα αλλά σε καλωδιο. Οπότε μάλλον θα θέλει μετά σχηματίστη για καλωδιο. Υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## DJman

Ειναι και αυτο ενα θεμα! To τελωνιο. Καλο ειναι να το στειλει με ανοιγμενη την συσκευασια, χωρις αποδειξη μεσα, και να βαλει και κατι αλλο. πχ κουλουρακια (lol)

Θα μπορουσες επισης να βαλεις και ενα beam sensor γυρω απο την περιοχη που θελεις να προστατεψεις

http://www.matni.com/Arabic/Alarm/PI...%20Sensor4.jpg

----------


## stam1982

Το ολο συστημα  ειναι Ε26,υπαρχει στην Ελλαδα τετοιο;
Δευτερον και μετασχητιστη να παρεις ποσα θα πρεπει να πληρωσεις τον ηλεκτρολογο για να βαλει στη γραμμη τον μετασχηματιστη;

----------


## vasilllis

Φοβάμαι ότι θα πετάξεις τα λεφτά σου.

----------


## Depi117

Τα beam  συνδέονται και με συναγερμο? Δεν ξέρω αν βολεύουν γιατί περνάνε και οι θείες και αφήνουν πράγματα στα κάγκελα. Με είχε βολέψει η ιδέα ότι θα βλέπω ποιος περνάει και μόνο σε ανάγκη θα πατήσω συναγερμο. Να μην βαράει μόνο του όταν π.χ. μπει το παιδί της ΔΕΗ για την μέτρηση.

----------


## Depi117

Επίσης τι είναι το Ε26; όσο για ηλεκτρολόγο έχω έναν γνωστό που ίσως για κάτι τέτοιο (αν ειναι ευκολο) να μην μου πάρει και λεφτά. Αν δεν γίνεται απλά θα το ακυρώσω σαν ιδέα.   Παίζει να βρω συναγερμο  με ασύρματη καμερα (να γλιτώσω εγκαταση) που να έχει σειρηνα και  εφαρμογή android να με ειδοποιεί?

----------


## kioan

> Με είχε βολέψει η ιδέα ότι θα βλέπω ποιος περνάει και μόνο σε ανάγκη θα πατήσω συναγερμο.



Πώς ακριβώς σκέφτεσαι να το δουλεύεις;
Θα είσαι εκτός σπιτιού κοιτώντας διαρκώς, χωρίς να σηκώσεις ούτε μισό λεπτό τα μάτια σου, από την οθόνη του κινητού/laptop την αυλή σου για να σημάνεις συναγερμό αν δεις κάτι;

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## stam1982

Κατι σε ip camera αλλα το πως θα ανεργοποιεις σειρηνα ειναι το θεμα.Υπαρχει κατι σε πριζα ελεγχομενη απο wifi;

----------


## Depi117

Όχι, μάλλον δεν το εξήγησα ολοκληρωμένα. Η λαμπα έχει αισθητήρες που όταν πιάσουν κίνηση χτυπάει το κινητό σου οπου κι αν βρίσκεσαι. Αρκεί να εχεις ίντερνετ.  Μόλις χτυπήσει επιλέγεις ή να μιλήσεις με το άτομο που πλησίασε ή να πατήσεις το συναγερμο.

----------


## DJman

Για να κανει αυτο που θες, δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει καποιο αλλο συστημα που να τα συνδυάζει

----------


## Depi117

Wifi μπριζα δεν παίζει δυστυχώς.  Γι αυτό ρώτησα εδώ, για να δω αν αξίζει να ψαξω κάτι άλλο ή να βρω τρόπο να χακαρω κάπως το ρευμα-μπριζα. Αν πάρω το kuna- tucan το οποίο βγαίνει σε κάνα δυο μήνες (είναι προσαρμογέας που βιδώνει πριν τη λάμπα κ έχει usb θύρα για να πάρει ρεύμα η κάμερα κ η σειρηνα) νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα.  Έχω καλωδιο έξω από την πόρτα προστάτευμενο. Έχω βάλει ταφ κ έδωσα ρεύμα σε δύο προβολακια  με φώτο κύτταρο.  Αν στη μία μπριζα βάλω μετά σχηματίστη κ μειώσω τα volt λέτε να δουλέψει?

Για λεπτομέρειες (επειδή δεν τα εξηγω σωστα) δείτε το Βίντέο που έχει εδω:

----------


## Depi117

https://www.getkuna.com/toucan/
Σε αυτό δεν θα έχω και πολλά μεταφορικά είναι χωρίς τη λάμπα και θα είναι αρκετά πιο μικρό το πακετο😆

----------

